# Will Millipedes eat plants?



## WeedCali (Mar 6, 2010)

Why do i ask? because i found one in my yard so i put him in my jar that has some C. Nivillii in it and he was pretty cool. he dug some tunnels and whatnot so i decided to put him in my 20g emersed setup with Crypts and Anubias. Will he eat my plants? he never ate any of the plantlife in the jar so at this point im not so sure but wikipedia says they are herbivorous. 

Thanks


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i thought they were carnibors...or is that the centipede? post some pics, would love to see the little thing


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I think they only eat dead/dying plant material, like dead leaves, etc. 

Gardeners generally regard them as good decomposers. It should be fine as long as the plants are healthy. If any are sickly, they might be snacked on.


----------

